
Ask HN: Looking for books about cryptography - kefir_cultist
I am looking for books that take on cryptography both from a mathematical and&#x2F;or historical standpoint. I am studying computer science at the moment, so I am most interested in points of view that I wouldn&#x27;t be able to get solely from university or my own programming.
======
jimsmart
"Applied Cryptography" by Bruce Schneier, is 'the bible', covering the
motivation behind the invention of many of modern algorithms, as well as most
of the maths.

"The Code Book" by Simon Singh is an enjoyable read regarding the historical
aspects of codes, ciphers and cryptography. I don't know how this compares
with other books on the same subject, but I found it interesting and
informative.

It's not in the same league as Applied Crypto though — totally different kinda
thing: The Code Book is something you could gift for xmas, whereas Applied
Crypto is a hard core coder reference book.

